# ملف شيت إكسيل خاص بحسابات حصر أعمال مجاري الهواء -Duct- والخاص بدار الهندسة



## ahmed1401 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملف شيت إكسيل خاص بحسابات حصر مساحات وأوزان أعمال مجاري الهواء -**Duct**- والخاص بدار الهندسة*

*بعد فتح ملف شيت الإكسيل ستظهر رسال تقول :*

*Security warning Macros have been**disable*

*إضغط بجوارها على :*

*Option*

*ثم إختار :*

*Enable*​ 
*الشيت به حرية الإختيار بين حسابات الدكت المستدير والمستطيل حسب الموجود*​ 
[]*الملف بالمرفقات :*

[]-]


----------



## mohamed mech (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن فيه امكانية ادخال الوحدات inch بدلا من ادخالها mm


----------



## ahmed1401 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

noreldin2000 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن فيه امكانية ادخال الوحدات inch بدلا من ادخالها mm


 لا يمكن تغيير الوحدات

-​


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكــــــــــــور يا غالي عالبرنامج القيم 

الله يجزاكـــــــــــــــــــــ الجنة


----------



## ياسر حسن (18 سبتمبر 2011)

1000000000000000 شكر يا هندسة


----------



## lynxshaheen (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور و جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## amr fathy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط للملف الموجود فى مكتبتى على الميديا فير 
و للامانه العلميه فان اول مصدر للملف على هذا المنتدى كان للمهندس احمد بيومى و كان دورى فقط ان رفعته على المكتبه 

الان الملف موجود بعد فك الحمايه عنه بكلمه السر حتى يمكن تغيير اللوجو الخاص به ليستعمله الجميع كاحد وثائق الحصر فى مشاريعهم فيستطيع اى مهندس تغيير اسم الشركه و اللوجو و و و 

الملف الجديد فى المرفقات

فك الحمايه تم بواسطه احد الاعضاء فى المنتدى و قد كتب كلمه السر فى احد مواضيعه و لكن للاسف لا اتذكر اسم الموضوع او اسم العضو


----------



## laila abdou (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

تم التحميل ولك كل الشكر والتقدير...........


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابو مصطفى 2 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## adiloman (16 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة*


----------



## aati badri (19 فبراير 2012)

ياخي
جزاكم الله كلكم الخير كله


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اطياب


----------



## amnshsh2 (6 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hooka (7 يوليو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/office/JFeeQ0sZ/Ductweight28.html
or
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?3l85epx0fi755i5

ملف اخر برده من دار الهندسة بس بيكون في فرق فالحسابات ما بين الملفين يا تلاي ليه يا بشمهندسين ؟؟؟؟ وملف ZFP ال loss factor فيه كام يا بشمهندس زانتي ؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## nofal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندكهر (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور ..... مفيد جدا لأعمال الحصر


----------



## ysedawy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nuhad1981 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي المرفقات لا تعمل ولا يوجد شيء على الموقع يمكن اعادة تحميل البرنامج ولك الشكر


----------



## montimosti (31 أغسطس 2013)

في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله :75:​


----------



## ahmed samy (30 أبريل 2014)

تسلم ايدك ياهندسة


----------



## Amrengineer (6 أغسطس 2018)

Thanks


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 أغسطس 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمود حسن السيد (13 مارس 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم الناس تحميل الملف من فضلك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 مارس 2020)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبوأحــمــد (25 مارس 2020)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر طلعت (7 أبريل 2020)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء​*_​


----------



## Farraj3000 (19 نوفمبر 2022)

great sheet really


----------



## non*966 (1 ديسمبر 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ أحمد .شكرا


----------

